# Zuweisen von benutzerrecht 'Als Dienst anmelden' über WinAPI vergeben



## benth (27. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem:
Und zwar habe ich einen Dienst programmiert, der in einem Benutzerkontext
laufen soll. Dazu kam ein Verwaltungs/Installationstool mit dem man den 
Dienst für einen wählbaren Benutzer Installieren kann. Ein Problem hierbei
ist, dass der Benutzer nicht zwangsweise das Benutzerrecht "Als Dienst anmelden" besitzt. 
(Lokale Sicherheitseinstellungen->Lokale Richtlinien->Zuweisen von Benutzerrechten->Als Dienst Anmelden)

Meine Frage ist jetzt wie ich diesen Benutzer jetzt programmatisch in diese Liste 
bringen kann. Gibt es da möglichkeiten in der WinAPI ? 

Habe mich da in Richtung TOKEN_PRIVILEGES etwas schlau gemacht,
komme aber nicht weiter 

grüße,
benth


----------



## deepthroat (27. Februar 2009)

Hi.

Schau mal hier: http://www.codeguru.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1516460#post1516460

Gruß

PS: Evlt. solltest du Suchen lernen? Hat bestimmt länger gedauert deinen Beitrag zu schreiben als bei mir das Suchen... ;-]


----------



## benth (27. Februar 2009)

Hey super, danke für die schnelle und hilfreiche Antwort 
Hab mit der SuFu leider keine brauchbaren Ergebnisse bekommen... :-(

grüße


----------

